# גובהך נושק ל-1.52 ומטה? כנסי לפה!



## Amazing18 (23/1/13)

גובהך נושק ל-1.52 ומטה? כנסי לפה! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
הי בנות!
אז כפי שרובכן יודעות החתונה של בן זוגי ושלי תתקיים בעזרת השם באוגוסט השנה,
וכבר מצאתי תופרת ויש לי רעיונות - אך נתחיל לעבוד על זה לקראת מאי אני מניחה.
ובכל זאת,
משהו שהטריד אותי במהלך סיבוב השמלות כדי להבין מה הכי יפה לי -
הגובה שלי.

הוא אף פעם לא הפריע לי, ותמיד ראיתי בזה יתרון -
זה חמוד, זה קומפקטי, ואני יכולה לישון עם השמיכה לאורך ולרוחב 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




אבל..
במדידות עצמן ובבחינת הדגמים זה התחיל להציק לי.
אני גם לא רזה במיוחד (ממש לא במיוחד) וביחד זה כבר ממש פורימי. 

אז אמנם ביקשתי מהתופרת שלי שאני רוצה משהו נשפך וללא מחוך (בתקווה שארד במשקל עוד עד אז),
ביקשתי שמלה ולא חצאית ומחוך כי הבנתי שחצאית ומחוך מבליטים יותר את הגובה,
ואין ספק שאלך על עקב כדי למזער נזקים -

ובכל זאת,
זה אפשרי להיות נמוכה וגם כלה יפה? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




אשמח גם לתמונות מהבנות הנמוכות (עם שמלות הכלה כמובן).

תודה!


----------



## simplicity83 (23/1/13)

גם אני גמדה 
בערך 1.53 (אני חושבת שלא נמדדתי מאז צו ראשון 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) 

אני אגיד את מה שאני תמיד אומרת - מעצב טוב ידע להתאים שמלת כלה נכונה לכל מבנה גוף - גמדות, ענקיות, שמנמנות ודחליליות.
מדגישים את היתרונות ומטשטשים את החסרונות, כמו בכל דבר. 

אני מדדתי כל מיני סגנונות, למרות שדי היה לי ברור שאני רוצה מחוך סטרפלס וחצאית נשפכת 
ואני יכולה להגיד לך שלמרות הגמדות שלי והעובדה שבחלק מהמקומות הייתי צריכה לדמיין כי זה היה גדול, היו כל מיני גזרות שהפתיעו אותי לטובה. 
בגובה שלנו צריך שמלות שהן לא נשפכות מדי עם המון בד או מלא שכבות וקפלים, אלו רק נראות עלינו כבדות ואת תלכי לאיבוד בתוכן. 

יש מספיק תמונות שלי עם השמלה בקרדיטים שפירסמתי לפני כמה ימים, תוכלי לראות בעצמך.
אמנם הייתי בהתחלה עם עקב גבוה מאוד, אבל אני יכולה להגיד לך שגם כשעברתי לשטוח לגמרי זה לא היה כזה משמעותי.


----------



## Amazing18 (24/1/13)

קרדיטים מדהימים, בהחלט לא נראית נמוכה! תודה!


----------



## simplicity83 (24/1/13)

תודה רבה


----------



## marinaghost (23/1/13)

גם אני נמוכה  
154...
ולא רק שאני נמוכה, החלטתי שאני גם לא הולכת עם עקבים..
וזה באמת לא היה מוזר. נראיתי רגיל, כמו שאני נראית תמיד אז זה לא הפתיע אף אחד.
ועדיין נראיתי כלה מאוד (בכל זאת הייתי היחידה עם שמלה לבנה).


----------



## Amazing18 (24/1/13)

מה עם תמונה? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 בטוחה שנראית נהדר! 
זה רק אצלי כנראה


----------



## arapax (24/1/13)

אני ענקית 
1.57 ביום טוב 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



ואמנם במדידות זה גורם לך להרגיש קצת מוזר כי השמלות למדידה נתפרו בשביל דוגמניות (אותי, נגיד, במקום אחד העמידו על שרפרף ומסביבו סידרו את השוליים של השמלה - כן, זה נראה טבעי והגיוני 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) אבל השמלה שלך תתפר למידותייך ותחמיא לך, זה כל מה שחשוב. 
תאמיני לי שזה לא הפריע בהמשך, ומכיוון שהרבה מחברותיי אינן מתנשאות השמימה גם הן, אני יכולה לומר בלב שלם שכולן נראו נהדר ביום חתונתן, בלי קשר לגובה שלהן.

מעצב/ת טוב/ה יודע/ת להתאים את המבנה נכון לכל אחת, ובמקרה של בנות נמוכות זה אומר לא קו מותן נמוך שחוצה את הגוף לשניים, אלא חיתוך מתחת לחזה, למשל, שמאריך את הסילואטה (כמו שסבתי התופרת נהגה לומר) ויוצר אשליה של אורך. עקבים גם עוזרים 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



מוזמנת לראות תמונות עם השמלה בקרדיטים שלי.


----------



## Amazing18 (24/1/13)

לדעתי אתן לא נראות נמוכות כי אתן כוסיות!!! 
לצערי אני לא, ואני חוששת שזה לא יראה מהמם כמו שזה נראה עליך, אבל כנראה שעם תפירה למידותיי הכל יהיה אחרת...


----------



## דניאל ואורן (24/1/13)

גם אותי העמידו על שרפרף! 
אני 1.60 ביום טוב!

מסכימה עם כל מה שאמרת...


----------



## Bobbachka (24/1/13)

גם אותי העמידו על שרפרף ואני 1.68. 
לא הייתי מתרגשת מזה; -)


----------



## arapax (24/1/13)

נו באמת 
פעם אחת בחיים הסתכלנו על העולם מלמעלה, תני לנו להתרגש, מה 'כפת לך?


----------



## Bobbachka (25/1/13)




----------



## המרחפת (25/1/13)

אני חושבת שהקטע של השרפרף הוא בשביל התופרת 
אני רואה את סבתא של בעלי מרוחה על הרצפה בכל פעם שהיא מודדת לי מכפלת (האישה מעל 70, כן?), אני חושבת שעניין השרפרף הוא כדי שהתופרות יוכלו להתכופף קצת פחות.


----------



## arapax (25/1/13)

זה היה בסיבוב הראשוני 
אצלי לפחות, לא היתה שם תופרת, רק המעצבת...


----------



## YaaraNetzer (24/1/13)

באמת שאין לך מה לדאוג... 
ככלה (לשעבר) שגובהה מתחת ל-1.60.. 
אני הרגשתי נפלא בשמלת הכלה שלי(ולא הרגשתי גמדה לרגע..), גם לא הייתי עם עקבים יותר מידי גבוהים... והשמלה מאוד החמיאה לי...
דווקא אני חושבת ששמלות ארוכות שנושקות לרצפה, בדר"כ מאוד מחמיאות לבחורות קטנות... זה יוצר תחושה של אורך, תנועה, זרימה והמשכיות... בנוסף לזה, כמובן חשוב שהשמלה תדגיש את היתרונות ותטשטש את החסרונות... 

*דרך אגב - גם השמלה שלי הייתה "נשפכת", רכה לחלוטין וללא מחוך או עצמות... והייתה שמלה שלמה. 
מצרפת תמונה


----------



## Amazing18 (24/1/13)

וואו את מהממת! 
תודה רבה על השיתוף, אתן נראות מדהים, זה אפילו לא נראה קרוב לפורימי, אבל זה אומר שיש לי כמה ק"ג לרדת...


----------



## YaaraNetzer (24/1/13)

תודה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ! 
אין שום סיבה שמאותגרות גובה כמונו, ייראו פורים, בטח שלא ביום החתונה! 
זה הכל עניין של פרופורציות בשמלה ביחס לנתוני הגוף שלך. עם שמלה מושלמת עבורך, אין לי ספק שאת יכולה להראות מדהים...


----------



## S c a r l e t t (24/1/13)

עוד לא התחלתי לחפש אבל בהחלט גמדה 
אני 1.54 אמורה להתחיל בחיפושים ממש בקרוב אבל כן מתכננת לנעול עקב (לא משהו מטורף אבל טיפה להוסיף גובה)..


----------



## Amazing18 (24/1/13)

אשמח לשמוע על החיפושים ועל טיפים בהמשך


----------



## S c a r l e t t (24/1/13)




----------



## grkld012 (24/1/13)

לכל הקטנטנות - 1.85 פונה אליכן!!!! 
בנות יקרות קחו ממני כמה סנטימטרים, מוסרת בחינם לכל הפונה!!!
אתן חושבות שקשה למצוא שמלה לבנות נמוכות, לחו תחפשו שמלה לאחת כמוני! לא יכולתי למדוד כלום כי שום דבר לא עלה עלי ולא כי אני שמנה אלה כי אני פשוט ענקית!!! תודה לאלוהים ששלח לי חתן 1.95 גובה. 
בקיצור מי שרוצה לראות חתונת הענקים מוזמן לחתונה שלי, היא תעבור בסימן הגוליבריות!!!


----------



## Amazing18 (24/1/13)

חחחחח את הורסת!! בטוחה שכל אחת תשמח לקחת


----------



## ronitvas (24/1/13)

אני אומרת להפוך את זה ל- theme של האירוע!


----------



## spoilyourselfday (24/1/13)

טריקים 
אהלן  
קודם כל אני רוצה להגיד לך שאל תתבאסי- לי יש בעיה הפוכה, (אני די גבוהה) וכשחישפתי שמלה, כל דבר שמדדתי הגיע לי רק עד לכרסול כזה....סוג של אנטנה אני 
אם את רוצה ליצור אשליה של גבוהה, יתכן ויהיהי עדיף שתקחי שמלה שלא תהיה עד לרצפה אלה תשאיר חלק קטן מהרגל ואת כפות הרגליים חשופות....
לוותר על מחוך זה טוב- אבל אולי תרצי שהיא תתפור לך בגד גוף- אם את חוששת מעניין המשקל.- זה לא נראה "מחוכי" אבל עדיין מחטב קצת....
ועוד משהו קטן- ברור (!!!!) שאת יכולה להיות כלה יפה נמוכה....איזו שאלה מצחיקה. אני בטוחה שתהיה מהממת. 
מלא בהצלחה ומזל טוב....


----------



## Shir Rose (24/1/13)

בבקשה תסתכלי פה.. 
יש פה כלה שמנמונת, היא נראית לא גבוהה במיוחד, אבל פשוט מדהימה!! 
https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.493631067344668.104678.100000933386337&type=1

(רק להיות בסדר- אני לא מכירה אישית את הצלמים או את הבחורה, אבל האלבום פתוח בפייסבוק לכולם..)


----------



## coffeetoffy (24/1/13)

איזה נעלים אדירות יש לה!


----------



## דניאל ואורן (24/1/13)

גם לי אין סנטימטרים עודפים בגובה 
ואני די נמוכה - 1.60. 
מתאימים את הגזרה של השמלה לגוף שלך - ואם את נמוכה, ידעו איך לעשות שלא תיראי נמוכה. 
לדוגמא- בשמלה שאני בחרתי, יש פסי 3 פסי תחרה שמחלקים את החצאית לשלוש. על פי המלצת המעצבת, ויתרתי עליהם והשארתי רק אחד בתחתית השמלה, כדי שתהיה אשליה של המשכיות ואורך. בנוסף, החיתוך של השמלה שלי היה במותן והשמלה הייתה נשפכת. 
היה מחוך מאד עדין ולא מורגש. 

כל עוד את הולכת על קווים נקיים זה יהיה מקסים. אגב, רוב הנשים שאני מכירה לא גבוהות וכולן נראו נהדר. 

מצרפת לך תמונה שלנו מיום החתונה. הלכתי על עקבים בגובה 7 ס"מ פלטפורמה קטנה מקדימה שהופכת את הגובה ליותר נוח. גם אח"כ בכפכפים של שלב הריקודים, זה היה נראה סבבה.


----------



## מיצי חתולת רחוב (24/1/13)

אמנם אני לא נמוכה... 
אבל אין סיבה שבחורה נמוכה לא תוכל להיות כלה מהממת !! 
רק צריך להתאים את השמלה למבנה גוף ותמיד אפשר להיעזר בעקבים...

אני 1.70 ואני מוכנה להשאיל לך כמה ס"מ 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



ובמקום אני אשקיע בעקבים יותר גבוהים (אני מגבילה את עצמי לעקבים של 5 ס"מ גג!)

בלי קשר, אחותי הגדולה (אך הקטנה מאוד - 1.54 בלבד, אחי ואני לקחנו לה את כל הגובה..!) הייתה כלה מדהימה ! עם שמלה שמחמיאה לקומפקטיות שלה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 חבל שאין לי תמונה שלה להעלות. 

את תמצאי את מה שמתאים לך, מעצב מוכשר באמת יידע מה לעשות 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



בהצלחה !


----------



## arapax (24/1/13)

זה בדיוק מה שאני תמיד אומרת 
אני הבכורה והכי נמוכה, אחי ואחותי לגמרי גנבו לי את כל הסנטימטרים...


----------



## RegiKo (24/1/13)

לגבי אורך השמלה... 
אמנם לא כותבים פה במפורש על שמלות, אבל ממה שאני מבינה עדיף שמלה באורך מלא ושהחלק של החצאית יתחיל גבוה...

http://www.maystyle.co.il/articles/195-סטיילינג-לנשים-נמוכות


----------



## bluestvixen (24/1/13)

בהחלט אפשרי להיות נמוכה וכלה יפה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
אני מבינה לליבך, גם לי היה מאוד קשה בחיפושים של השמלה, למדוד שמלה שלא נסגרת ונגררת על הרצפה ולהצטרך לדמיין איך זה יראה...

האמת שבהתחלה ממש רציתי שמלה קצרה אבל אמא שלי התעקשה שזה "יקצר" אותי אז בסוף הלכתי על שמלה ארוכה.

הנה לינק לקרדיטים שלי, שתתרשמי בעצמך (אני מתנשאת לגובה המדהים של 1.53 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## קבוק בוטן (25/1/13)

אני 1.60 בערך 
ומאז ומתמיד העדפתי ללכת עם שמלות קצרות ולא ארוכות, לטעמי זה יותר מחמיא לגיזרה.
את יכולה לראות תמונות בחתימה...
בהצלחה!


----------



## coffeetoffy (25/1/13)

נקודה חשובה מפרספקטיבה של הגבוהות: 
אני לא גוליבר, אלא 1.67, אבל עם החתן ה1.75 שלי אני לא אוכל ללכת עם עקבים, וזה מבאס בטירוף כי תמיד פינטזתי על עקבים סקסיים לחתונה שלי. במקרה הטוב אני אוכל ללכת עם איזה 6-7 ס"מ, אבל לא לנפח את השיער


----------



## ZimmerTLV (25/1/13)

רגע רגע 
הוא יכול לגבוה באיזה שלושה סנטימטרים בעצמו עם נעל נכונה, לא?

חוצמזה יהיה לך יותר נוח


----------



## coffeetoffy (25/1/13)

את לא מכירה אותו.. 
אני עדיין מקווה שלא יבוא עם ואנס או משהו בסגנון..


----------



## ZimmerTLV (25/1/13)




----------



## רווקה מן המניין (25/1/13)

גם אני באותו גובה שלך (1.66) 
והארוס 1.79 ואמנם כמה שהפנטזיות של עקב גבוה (אני מכורה!) זה סקסי לחתונה, הבנתי שעדיף שיהיו הפרשי גבהים בינינו אז קניתי נעליים עם עקב של 3 ס"מ והוא עדיין ממש יפה ויש בו עקב שזה הכי חשוב.
(אגב הארוס שלי כן הולך עם נעלי ואנס לחתונה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## שרון של אופיר (25/1/13)

אני יותר גבוהה מבעלי ונעלתי עקבים 
אני בעשרה ס"מ יותר גבוהה ממנו, ועדיין נעלתי עקבים.
לא הפריע לו ולא הפריע לי


----------



## coffeetoffy (26/1/13)

החתן  במקרה שלי מאוד בקטע של איך זה נראה.. 
גם תשמעי.. בשורה התחתונה לא דמיינתי את עצמי גבוהה יותר מהחתן, וזה בסדר שכל אחת תעדיף אחרת, אני בטוחה שיש לנו אולי גם העדפות שונות בדברים אחרים: שמלה, נעלים, ספקים.. חתן 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




העלית קרדיטים? אני לא זוכרת שנתקלתי!


----------



## המרחפת (26/1/13)

זה מזכיר לי בדיחה של עדי אשכנזי 
מתוך "מה זה השטויות האלה חתונה"

כלות ישראליות לא מתפשרות על כלום: הדיג'יי הכי מקפיץ, השמלה הכי יפה, הקייטרינג הכי טעים, האולם הכי יפה. 
רק על דבר אחד הן מתפשרות:
החתן.


----------



## Apikachu L (26/1/13)




----------



## E o S (26/1/13)

מתה עליה, ענק!!


----------



## MissScotland2004 (26/1/13)

אני באיחור אבל אולי זה יעזור 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
גם אני קטנטונת (1.53) ובחתונה עוד הייתי בהריון יחסית מתקדם.
עם טוטאל לוק נכון לא תהיה לך בעיה להראות מליון דולר. אולי שווה להתייעץ עם חברה שמבינה בסטיילינג ואופנה או עם התופרת אם היא טובה בזה.

את יכולה לראות בקרדיטים שלי מה אנחנו עשינו.

מזל טוב!


----------



## אש ירוקה (26/1/13)

כולם פה מתלוננת על 1.53-1.54 
מה אני אגיד על ה 1.46 שלי?

והבן זוג שלי 1.80


----------



## המרחפת (26/1/13)




----------



## אש ירוקה (27/1/13)

וזה כיף


----------



## המרחפת (27/1/13)

אני 1.53, 
הבנזוג 1.75. מרגיש לי הפרש מדוייק. 
אבל אתם... זה ההבדל הקטן


----------



## ילדה טובה של הפורום (26/1/13)

גם אנחנו ככה חחחח 
אבל עדייו לא נמצאת בדילמת השמלה, רק כי אנחנו עדיין לא שם...
סתם נהנית לקרוא בפורום והזדהיתי


----------



## אש ירוקה (27/1/13)

גם אנחנו לא  
תיקון שגיאות כתיב
אתם = אתן
מתלוננת = מתלוננות P:


----------

